# "neighbours" cat



## lausa

For the past few weeks, our "neighbours" cat has been scavenging through our bins.
I say "neighbour" because we don't know them at all, theyre foreign and keep to themselves. In fact, we've never see them before outside their house, we know they're foreign because they hung "happy birthday, Wojsck" banners up in Polish not long ago. We know it's their cat too because we often see it escaping from their window during the day.
the poor kitty is starving, I fear. She's extremely small for her age (about 1-1.5 years) and extremely skinny. We have fed her a few times and she comes in to our kitchen at night to relax. She also has severe 'burn' marks on her neck from when her owners put a chemical flea collar on her, which they thankfully took off (or someone else did).

we see her out all night, and its starting to get freezing now. We're so worried about her.
we also have the problem of our resident cat, ozzy. They hate each other! When she sits on the windowsill ozzy batters the glass and hisses, and so does she! 

Has anyone got any ideas on what to do? Im scared to take her in because I know she is owned, and I would go crazy if someone took ozzy in! But she is so neglected. I dont think they speak english either, and they're pretty reclusive so im not sure how to speak to them.
if I call the RSPCA would they take her away? Or could we offer to take her?

im totally lost on what to do...


----------



## Arianwen

From personal experience I don't totally trust the RSPCA but your region may be better. I think it would be good if you could slip the poor little thing some food.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy

I would take the cat in. Keep it in a bedroom away from your other cat. Feed it enough to get it healthy. I know that someone else owns it but I wouldn't let a cat starve or freeze because the owners don't take care of it.


----------



## MowMow

I have to agree ^.

If it's rummaging through garbage bins for food to survive, they aren't taking care of it. I'd do just as was said above. Segregate it (you don't know what it might have) get it spayed/neutered and find a good home for it. SOmeplace that will love it and APPRECIATE it.


----------



## lausa

She's been outside for hours because ozzy keeps attacking the window  we've fed her some cat food and treats tonight but she was still digging through our bin. 
Im so worried taking her in because they only live 4 doors down and they would notice I think? Also they really dont like each other but I could maybe get them used to the idea.
I feel awful, weve gave her shelter outside and we're gonna seriously discuss taking her in because its so cruel


----------



## MowMow

Do you have a garage? Perhaps she can live in there until she's spayed and re homed to a better place?


----------



## lausa

We dont  we have a very small yard where she's currently asleep.
We have a spare room for her though even though ozzy wouldnt be happy I dont care as long as she is safe.

we might take her the vet tomorrow if we can find her (if she leaves at night) to see if she's chipped and to get her checked over. 

Im debating writing a letter to the family (if they can read english) asking if they want us to take her in, is that a good idea?


----------



## ezmeray

Would they really even notice if she went 'missing?' I mean, they're letting her outside to roam, many things can happen to an outdoor cat, so even if they did notice she went missing, it wouldn't be suspicious. 

If you write a letter, then they'll know who you are. Plus, people can be weird, they might react very negatively to a letter like that, and then you definitely couldn't take in the cat, without suspicion..


----------



## lausa

That's a very good point!
I doubt they would notice her gone.
is it nessecary to put 'found' posters? Because if she went back I would fear if she ever went back. 
We are taking her the vet tomorrow and if she isnt microchipped we wont put posters up and just treat her as a feral or something and take her in straight away.

I cant believe the poor thing  asleep in a safe box we set up, surely if she could she would choose to go home? I couldn't imagine keeping ozzy out all night! They obviously arent concerned at all. And her burn marks from the collar are awful the poor thing, something needs to be done


----------



## spirite

Oh no, so sad to hear.  

To give the benefit of the doubt: maybe she was a stray who just showed up at their place one day?? Also, in many countries and cultures, it's not the norm to treat cats and dogs like family members the way a lot of us do. 

That said, it's probably not the norm to have a cat or dog and just not feed it...

I agree with the others lausa. I would absolutely not worry about just taking the cat in or trying to get her adopted. There's no way her owners would know what happened, and given the fact that they don't seem to be taking care of her, it's hard to imagine they'd be very upset. 

If it turns out that this is all a big misunderstanding, and they put flyers up or something, you could always say that she showed up skinny, and because she didn't have a collar, you assumed she was a stray.

I've got a stray in a separate room upstairs - she showed up 4 weeks ago absolutely emaciated. And front and back declawed.  I posted on craiglist that if someone had lost the kitty, I'd try to catch her (even though she was in my house) so that I could try to weed out anyone who gave me bad vibes.

Your skinny kitty is lucky to have found someone who cares more about her than her owners!


----------



## Marcia

Would they even notice???? I think if you took him in ("oh, I thought he was a stray!") and kept him indoors until they placed "lost cat" signs up you would be home free - and he would get some decent meals. OR you could type out a nice note then translate it to Polish and print it expressing your concerns for the cat's welfare and offering to take it off their hands.


----------



## lausa

She left about 7am this morning so we couldn't take her the vet today  I assume she will be back tonight because she has a safe place to eat and sleep here, so we will get the spare room ready and take her the vet on monday.
if they post signs up ill have to hand her back, but if not I will get her chipped and neutered. I just want the vet to check her health overall.

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I was wary taking her in because I know she has an owner, but she is being mistreated and I cant let it continue! She's so friendly and loving too so I know she wont wreck the house, it would just be getting two cats used to each other.


----------



## Dumine

I agree with the others. I doubt they'll even notice she's missing. If someone does find out in the future you can always tell them that since she was so malnourished, you thought she was a stray.
We once found a tiny kitten in the bushes by our front door. She was so infested with fleas, she was anaemic. We had to give her a bath straight away to try and get them off, and first thing the next morning we took her to the vet. We counted over 50 as they started to fall off her. 
Later that evening a girl came to our house asking whether we'd seen a kitten - I had no problem lying straight to her face.
If you can't take care of them, you don't deserve to keep them.


----------



## Jenny bf

Actually if you can get the vet to say she is not being given basic care and so under weight etc, then, if they do come looking for her you could use this to get the RSPCA to get them to legally hand over to you. Is she going to become and indoor only cat as that will stop them snatching her back


----------



## lausa

Well our other cat ventures out during the day so it might be hard to keep her in, but she would be an indoor cat for about 2-3 weeks to make sure she's okay.
yeah if I take her the vets I know they will say shes undernourished so I could just tell them I thought she was a stray if they ever asked. I highly doubt they would though!


----------



## lausa

UPDATE!!

Whilst I've been in work today a family member told me the cat came back, so they fed her and she took shelter again in the yard. A few minutes one of the Polish family members walked past, so they asked if it was their cat, AND THEY DENIED IT.

So I assume she is a true stray! We have taken her in tonight and she's sleeping in the spare room, I'm 100% sure she has fleas, but I don't want to give her treatment until the chemical burn on her neck has been checked.

GUYS. As I have been sat here a small black kitten snuck underneath my fence! The new arrival (We have called her Titch) went frantic at the window so we let her out, I assume it's her kitten!? She's sitting in the garden with it now. Another friend has said she would take the kitten, so we will keep her and the kitten until they are both checked out on Monday!

Wow, this has been a busy night!


----------



## ezmeray

That's great! You'll have to keep an eye out to see if their are more kittens around.


----------



## lausa

Thanks 
I've been watching for a few hours now but there doesn't appear to be any more kittens, hopefully others have rescued them if there were more. It was crazy! As I looked out the window I could see this little black lump squeeze through the gap of our yard gate! Titch started yowling and scratching the window when she saw it. He (I think it's a boy) is tucked up in bed now, he looks young, about 8 weeks, he's not suckling but it's hard to get him to eat 

Titch is so lovely, she's loving and playful I'm so happy we took her in! But she hasn't realised that food is a normality, every time I feed her she gobbles it up without even swallowing, so I'm trying to be careful and not over feed her!


----------



## Jenny bf

I would say her food behaviour pretty much says she is a stray as that tends to be the behaviour and may mean she has been stray a while. I am sure the kitten will catch on, if not you could water the food down to make it soupy for him to drink, at least to start with.
I am so glad they are both with you and on the way to new and happy lives


----------



## gizmothecat

Awwww happy news! 

Keep looking for more kittens...I fear there may be more. Good job overall!!!  thank you for taking care of them. 

If its not their cat I don't even want to guess where she got. The burn mark on her neck  poor thing


----------

